# SHOW QUALITY RIDABLE BIKES



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

alright guys.. i know theres alot of nice show quality bike.. but actually how many of you guys ride them... are they rideable..... i just dont see why build it and not have fun with it... post pics of your bike if u do ride them.. heres mines
[attachmentid=262555]


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I agree with you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 31 2005, 10:21 PM~3731196
> *I agree with you
> *


thankx.. i mean whats da point of making them and not being able 2 ride it..


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

and why to put a lot of money in a bike that you just look...

(sorry for my english I speek french)


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

but what is a "show quality bike" for U ... all custom part and shit or just nice custom frame and good looking ...

cuz here in Montreal Canada the "show quality bike" it's not like in the USA lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 31 2005, 10:30 PM~3731246
> *and why to put a lot of money in a bike that you just look...
> 
> (sorry for my english I speek french)
> *


ok thats cool... i have put $1200 into mines so far.. and i still ride it on a daily basics.... and once my neons lights are done... im taking it for some night cruises


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 31 2005, 10:34 PM~3731266
> *but what is a "show quality bike" for U ... all custom part and shit or just nice custom frame and good looking ...
> 
> cuz here in Montreal Canada the "show quality bike" it's not like in the USA lol
> *


u got a point there.... one dat has a custom frame.. parts.. etc...anything more custom than a street bike


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

my custom frame will be soon done


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

and I want to do some ungrave but I dont realy no what I need for that...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

your bike looking fuckin great man!!! did you have biger picture?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i had a shit load of pics.. but i lost them all.... i want some engraving on mines.. but im not really into all that engraving to much... only on certains parts i like it


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

did you have a seat on your bike?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL WE BUILD UP BIKES FOR COMPETITION. NOT REALLY TO RIDE AROUND. ANYONE CAN DO THAT. NOW ANYONE WHO COMPETES KNOWS THAT ALL THE BIKES HAVE TO BE RIDEABLE.

BUT TO EACH HIS OWN.....


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

for you, is it a show quality bike ...

(its from mtl canada)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 31 2005, 10:52 PM~3731340
> *did you have a seat on your bike?
> *


yea now its does... dats a old pic... now it has a seat.. dropped it a lil lower.. working tail light...colored spokes...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2005, 11:57 PM~3731353
> *yea now its does... dats a old pic... now it has a seat.. dropped it a lil lower.. working tail light...colored spokes...
> *



colored spokes thats nice dude!!! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 31 2005, 10:56 PM~3731349
> *WELL WE BUILD UP BIKES FOR COMPETITION.  NOT REALLY TO RIDE AROUND.  ANYONE CAN DO THAT.  NOW ANYONE WHO COMPETES KNOWS THAT ALL THE BIKES HAVE TO BE RIDEABLE.
> 
> BUT TO EACH HIS OWN.....
> *


yea... my bikes built for competition also...yea all the bikes have 2 be ridable 2 compete... but majority of them arent....and i think everyone knows that....


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 31 2005, 11:56 PM~3731349
> *WELL WE BUILD UP BIKES FOR COMPETITION.  NOT REALLY TO RIDE AROUND.  ANYONE CAN DO THAT.  NOW ANYONE WHO COMPETES KNOWS THAT ALL THE BIKES HAVE TO BE RIDEABLE.
> 
> BUT TO EACH HIS OWN.....
> *



yeah I understand that too , I'm not against unrideable bike ..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 31 2005, 10:56 PM~3731351
> *for you, is it a show quality bike ...
> 
> (its from mtl canada)
> *


oh yea, thats show quality... i like dat frame... and its RIDEABLE...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2005, 12:01 AM~3731372
> *yea... my bikes built for competition also...yea all the bikes have 2 be ridable 2 compete... but majority of them arent....and i think everyone knows that....
> *



I wasn't know that , how they check if the bikes are rideable??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 31 2005, 11:04 PM~3731386
> *I wasn't know that , how they check if the bikes are rideable??
> *


well lowrider magazine rules... say the bike must be able 2 roll straight... turn left and right.. and be able 2 stop....


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2005, 12:03 AM~3731378
> *oh yea, thats show quality... i like dat frame... and its RIDEABLE...
> *



ok, on my frame I gonna have some air brush and metal flake , I gonna put some picture when it will be done...

I finish the bondo soon..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

well im out.. gotta go get me some sleep....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2005, 12:01 AM~3731372
> *yea... my bikes built for competition also...yea all the bikes have 2 be ridable 2 compete... but majority of them arent....and i think everyone knows that....
> *


I DON'T THINK THERE ARE TOO MANY BIKES OUT THERE THAT NOT RIDEABLE........SOME MIGHT NOT BE COMFORTABLE TO RIDE.........BUT STILL RIDEABLE.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2005, 12:10 AM~3731410
> *well im out.. gotta go get me some sleep....
> *



ok so see ya next time


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 1 2005, 12:11 AM~3731416
> *I DON'T THINK THERE ARE TOO MANY BIKES OUT THERE THAT NOT RIDEABLE........SOME MIGHT NOT BE COMFORTABLE TO RIDE.........BUT STILL RIDEABLE.
> *



yeah thats true...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

AT THE MAGAZINE SHOWS THE JUDGES WILL TURN THE CRANK TO MAKE SURE THE BIKE CAN BE PEDALED AND TURN THE HANDLEBARS TO MAKE SURE IT CAN TURN. WE HAD IT HAPPEN AT ONE OF THE SUPERSHOWS......


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea i see a point on both sides, i built my bike so i can still ride it, but yea people make a complete show bike to win...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 31 2005, 11:11 PM~3731416
> *I DON'T THINK THERE ARE TOO MANY BIKES OUT THERE THAT NOT RIDEABLE........SOME MIGHT NOT BE COMFORTABLE TO RIDE.........BUT STILL RIDEABLE.
> *


i think alot would either break or bend somthing if it was attempted


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2005, 12:15 AM~3731435
> *i think alot would  either break or bend somthing if it was attempted
> *



IF YOU MEAN THE FRAME BEND OR BREAK ANYONE WHO BUILDS KNOWS TO REINFORCE THE FRAME.....ESPCECIALLY WHEN YOU REMOVE SOME PARTS LIKE THE SEAT POLE AND STUFF..........


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

sic 713 did you start your bike with a classic low?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

i ride mine at lil small town shows ,, that other clubs hold out here ,,,, i LOVE riding mine because it's a head turner and a show stopper ,,, plus damm i get more numbers while riding than walking ,,,,, chicks dig the pedals !!!! especialy my pedals ,,,,,, from now on my girl has to be with me at every show because i have the habbit of having new numbers after every show


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

i ride my sh*t! ...


















dunno if it's a show quality ride - but I keep it clean tho


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Sep 1 2005, 01:23 AM~3731618
> *i ride my sh*t! ...
> 
> 
> ...



for some reason that one part of that frame catches my eye and thats why i love it ,,,, the part where the sprockets at


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i got some pics of sic's bike, i'll post them later


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Say ASCO are you the one that had a baby trailer and converted it to a system trailor? If so how is that coming along?


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Litorube - jep - that's the one. Right now we use the trailer as it is every weekend for music during our cruises. Maybe I'll convert it during winter - dunno yet. There are sooo many projects going on right now - I just have to set preferences.

Cheers!


----------



## LituanoMexicano (Aug 29, 2005)

that green bike is dope,i really like it,and it is ridedable do,,and word,its pretty stupid if you putt so much of your time and money in a bike and you can't ride or show off or what eva.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

more pics of sic713's bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's me


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 1 2005, 04:02 PM~3735389
> *here's me
> *


wow i'm so much taller than you.


your spokes looks gold in that pic, that's a good look.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

LRM won't ask you to ride it unless there some hater that wants to protest you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 31 2005, 11:22 PM~3731451
> *sic 713  did you start your bike with a classic low?
> *


yea .. most of the bike is a 26 inch murray frame


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 1 2005, 04:04 PM~3735412
> *LRM won't ask you to ride it unless there some hater that wants to protest you
> *


yea true... only if the competion is scared.... but fuck it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 31 2005, 11:15 PM~3731429
> *yea i see a point on both sides, i built my bike so i can still ride it, but yea people make a complete show bike to win...
> *


yea.. 2 me.. y build it if u cant ride it.. most people just wanna compete 2 win the money.. but im a change the game win i win the money and ride of with it in my hand


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Sep 1 2005, 12:14 AM~3731592
> *   i ride mine at lil small town shows ,, that other clubs hold out here ,,,, i LOVE riding mine because it's a head turner and a show stopper ,,, plus damm i get more numbers while riding than walking ,,,,, chicks dig the pedals !!!! especialy my pedals ,,,,,, from now on my girl has to be with me at every show because i have the habbit of having new numbers after every show
> *


yea dats true.. i lobe turnin heads and break in neck... shit the bike breaks necks when its in the back of the truck.... shit im a a start causing accidents soon


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i build mainly for the fuck of it but im in the progress of building a show quality bike that will scrape sissy bars


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 1 2005, 04:02 PM~3735389
> *here's me
> *


i wish i could hope mines.. but i cant...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 1 2005, 05:40 PM~3735985
> *i build mainly for the fuck of it but im in the progress of building a show quality bike that will scrape sissy bars
> *


thats what im talking about....


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 1 2005, 05:40 PM~3735985
> *i build mainly for the fuck of it but im in the progress of building a show quality bike that will scrape sissy bars
> *


I went out scraping my sissybar, pedals and my front fender, and then my chain slipped. :angry: i always put bikes together to be ridden and comfortable, i mean the forfathers of lowriding built their bikes to RIDE and to look good right?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i used to ride mine at some of the shows, and now i ride it around the neighborhood from time to time


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

post some good pics of it...it looks clean


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

isn't that the Drippin 69 bike :0


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 2 2005, 05:04 AM~3738617
> *isn't that the Drippin 69 bike :0
> *


YUP YOU GUESSED RIGHT, A LEGEND IN IT'S OWN TIME........MAKE WAY!!!! MAKE WAY!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THAT BIKE IS SWEET. IT IS VERY CLEAN. WE MET THE OWNER OF THE BIKE BACK IN 98 AT THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW. HE WAS PRETTY COOL.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dats a bad ass bike.. if i ever meet you.. lets go for cruise...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> I went out scraping my sissybar, pedals and my front fender, and then my chain slipped. :angry: i always put bikes together to be ridden and comfortable, i mean the forfathers of lowriding built their bikes to RIDE and to look good right?
> yup....


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:wave: 



> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 2 2005, 08:58 AM~3739001
> *THAT BIKE IS SWEET.  IT IS VERY CLEAN.  WE MET THE OWNER OF THE BIKE BACK IN 98 AT THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW.  HE WAS PRETTY COOL.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Noe, are your bike parts showchrome?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I leave for a couplem of hours and miss an amazing topic like this. :0 
its the best topic yet, i completely agree that a low-show bike is a pointless investment if you aint riding it :s 
So thank to sic for this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 13 2006, 06:44 PM~4842038
> *I leave for a couplem of hours and miss an amazing topic like this.  :0
> its the best topic yet, i completely agree that a low-show bike is a pointless investment if you aint riding it :s
> So thank to sic for this topic :thumbsup:
> *


this topic is old ass shit... i just brought it back for the new peeps


----------



## monsterbrick (Feb 11, 2006)

me monster me newbie....whats a bike if you cannot ride it.....yester day me an the ole lady rode all over coronado...(in so cal if your wonderin)....tons of looks and tons of bug eyes.....even got a few ole geezer couples that wanted our pics......krazy friggin tourists.....










i only had this bike since friday.....today i rode it all up and down the boardwalk.....mission beach to pacific beach......fun in the sun!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

and thatas wat its all about....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monsterbrick_@Feb 14 2006, 02:23 AM~4844817
> *me monster me newbie....whats a bike if you cannot ride it.....yester day me an the ole lady rode all over coronado...(in so cal if your wonderin)....tons of looks and tons of bug eyes.....even got a few ole geezer couples that wanted our pics......krazy friggin tourists.....
> 
> 
> ...



good point, i'm gonna be getting my chain fixed and temporarily change my crown so i can take a ride out on the bike soon


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

get r done noe......


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

i do ride the green one but not in a while though weather sucks here!!!!!!!!


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

chrome one is a daily ryder


----------



## monsterbrick (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Feb 14 2006, 12:55 PM~4847017
> *chrome one is a daily ryder
> *


hows that seat....? comfy.....sturdy?.....im considering it for my twist......but i wanna ride for a couple hours at a time.....


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i ride my bike in case every did not know


http://media.putfile.com/Rideing-my-bike


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

:nono: its not comfortble i use a towel on top so it wont hurt but if u get one u should have a seat cover(wit cushin) to put it on and off for like shows or whenever


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

yea its sturdy to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monsterbrick_@Feb 14 2006, 12:59 PM~4847046
> *hows that seat....? comfy.....sturdy?.....im considering it for my twist......but i wanna ride for a couple hours at a time.....
> *


put both


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

yo sic, how does that lil fork hold you up, its looks so scrawny.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 14 2006, 02:18 PM~4847473
> *yo sic, how does that lil fork hold you up, its looks so scrawny.
> *


hold up good.... i ride it on da streets.... even gone offroad... through grass and field n shit... only problem was where my wheel attaches 2 the fork... i didnt put a thick enuff plate so it crack.. had 2 re-enforce it with sum thicker metal.... dat was my fault for not thinking right.... but its a good fork....


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

because its iron and those scrawny pieces of iron holld up huge buildings


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 14 2006, 02:32 PM~4847556
> *because its iron and those scrawny pieces of iron holld up huge buildings
> *


lol... its all about the welds... i welded the shit out of it so it wont break....i even tried 2 hop da mother fucker


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

myne isnt all that great lookin but i took it to a lot of shows and still rode it, now since i got my new project this will be my little brothers


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2006, 02:34 PM~4847564
> *lol... its all about the welds... i welded the shit out of it so it wont break....i even tried 2 hop da mother fucker
> *


Thats fucking awesome


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MY SONS AND DAUGHTER RIDE THEM TO THE MEETINGS THAT WE HAVE NEAR THE HOUSE,PLUS EVERY TIME THAT THEY CAN GET THEIR HANDS ON THEM, HERE ARE SUM PICS......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

DATS NICE.....


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

lol ur daughters got like a dirtbike helmet on


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt page 2


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

il ryde mine when its finished


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

(i'm the one on the right)
i drive it almost every week to my local lowridershop,
and cruisin my block every day


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't know about show quality but I roll it whenever it's warm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice pics...its good comp in a show...


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

ill be riding my shit


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 20 2006, 10:50 PM~4891516
> *ill be riding my shit
> *


dude, where you gonna be sitting?? On the kit? :0


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

im makeing a cutome seat as we speak. :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 20 2006, 11:00 PM~4891615
> *im makeing a cutome seat as we speak. :biggrin:
> *


I envy you, i had an idea like that for me, but a kit dont fit in here


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

why dont


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 20 2006, 11:05 PM~4891657
> *why dont
> *


I live in an appartement, but now its cool i found a solution :thumbsup:
I make three wheels in the back due to connection of the axles, its small enough to fit, big enpough for clearance of my feet.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 14 2006, 08:53 PM~4850804
> *lol ur daughters got like a dirtbike helmet on
> *


 :angry: SHE DON'T LIKE WEAR'IN THEM,TOLD HER IF SHE DON'T GET ONE ON,SHE WOULDN'T GO WITH HER BRO'S,AFTER THE SHOWS ,SHE USUALLY RIDES IT THOUGH :biggrin: ....


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 21 2006, 07:05 PM~4897242
> *:angry: SHE DON'T LIKE WEAR'IN THEM,TOLD HER IF SHE DON'T GET ONE ON,SHE WOULDN'T GO WITH HER BRO'S,AFTER THE SHOWS ,SHE USUALLY RIDES IT THOUGH :biggrin: ....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i love ridin mines








and especially hittin da switch


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

UR FRONT RIM DONT LOOK RIGHT TO ME WIT A LIL ASS RIMS


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

in portland i rode it up dere and hopped it but my tank was low so i culdnt get it up high


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

were you get your air suspension?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

LIL GUY U C`AN GET ONE FROM BONES


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Aug 16 2006, 07:57 PM~5983167
> *UR FRONT RIM DONT LOOK RIGHT TO ME WIT A LIL ASS RIMS
> *


i no alot of ppl ont like it but its like i need it cuz under da front fender iz like hella pinstripin and a mural and if i put a 20 on dere den no 1 will ever see it and plus my bike lays out better wit da 16


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 16 2006, 10:59 PM~5983188
> *i no alot of ppl ont like it but its like i need it cuz under da front fender iz like hella pinstripin and a mural and if i put a 20 on dere den no 1 will ever see it and plus my bike lays out better wit da 16
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 16 2006, 07:58 PM~5983175
> *were you get your air suspension?
> *


well i had my homie in san jose danny torrez he did it up for me and he did da setup on lil heart break from low vintage


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 16 2006, 07:01 PM~5983200
> *well i had my homie in san jose danny torrez he did it up for me and he did da setup on lil heart break from low vintage
> *


That guy wants like $900 for an air set up.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 08:22 PM~5983359
> *That guy wants like $900 for an air set up.
> *


actually it depends on wat u want 
who told u dat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 16 2006, 07:48 PM~5983587
> *actually it depends on wat u want
> who told u dat
> *


Danny Torrez.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2006, 08:22 PM~5983359
> *That guy wants like $900 for an air set up.
> *


 :uh: DAM....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i think it looks clean when you see people roll up to shows on their bike. verses pulling up and unloading it


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2005, 11:17 PM~3731179
> *alright guys.. i know theres alot of nice show quality bike.. but actually how many of you guys ride them... are they rideable.....  i just dont see why build it and not have fun with it... post pics of your bike if u do ride them.. heres mines
> [attachmentid=262555]
> *


i can see why someone doesnt ride a radical bike ,12in or close to radical, but i dont understand other than that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn that still makes me mad cause this trike was coming to me :angry: 
DLK/WAYNE CUSTOMS trike :tears:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ive had mine since 95 and i still take it for a ride. i used to go to parades. shit, LIL BOW WOW rode it in his music video "bounce with me" click on my signature "bike in music video" to see for yourself. its rideable and a show bike that brings home the trophies


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 22 2008, 07:06 PM~9758292
> *ive had mine since 95 and i still take it for a ride. i used to go to parades. shit, LIL BOW WOW rode it in his music video "bounce with me" click on my signature "bike in music video" to see for yourself. its rideable and a show bike that brings home the trophies
> *


it has been removed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 22 2008, 07:06 PM~9758292
> *ive had mine since 95 and i still take it for a ride. i used to go to parades. shit, LIL BOW WOW rode it in his music video "bounce with me" click on my signature "bike in music video" to see for yourself. its rideable and a show bike that brings home the trophies
> *


how was ur bike in jay-z video if it was shot in new york


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 07:07 PM~9758296
> *it has been removed
> *


just type in bow wow bounce with me


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS WAS TAKEN A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO,RITE AFTER I TOOK PICS WITH THE MONSTA ESCALDE.....








<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QiAe6E5kqGw"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QiAe6E5kqGw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MY BAD.DON'T KNOW HOW TO SHOW THE YOUTUBE VIDEO YET...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 22 2008, 07:39 PM~9758532
> *THIS WAS TAKEN A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO,RITE AFTER I TOOK PICS WITH THE MONSTA ESCALDE.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TRYING IT AGAIN....
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QiAe6E5kqGw&rel=1


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 22 2008, 07:43 PM~9758560
> *TRYING IT AGAIN....
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QiAe6E5kqGw&rel=1
> *


used teh URL not the code


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LETS SEE...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiAe6E5kqGw


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX D,I WAS RYDIN THE LIL HELLRAZOR....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 22 2008, 07:49 PM~9758605
> *LETS SEE...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiAe6E5kqGw
> *


hell yea thats what it is all about fuck a LRM tour take your bikes out a ride :biggrin: big ups bro


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

some short clip.  

http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=b...ubsangrekl8.flv


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2008, 10:51 PM~9760293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY SHIT A REAL PEDAL SCRAPER


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 22 2008, 05:30 PM~9758459
> *how was ur bike in jay-z video if it was shot in new york
> *


they shot that scene at a wash and the club scene in l.a. the club was GRAND AVE CLUB. if you look at the shot you can see the skyscrapers. the lil bow wow video was shot in boyle heights, not far from l.a.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 05:07 PM~9758296
> *it has been removed
> *


ah fuck...well like lowridersfinest said, just type it in and it should pop up. you can see the ELITE bike plaque (im a former member) very well in that video the jay-z video is "GUILTY UNTIL PROVEN INNOCENT". the bikes are towards the end. 3 guys just sittin on them with a graffiti wall background and skyscrapers, FILMED IN L.A., NOT NEW YORK. with my bike was adrian de alba's from elite and my neighbor samantha's bike.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Jan 23 2008, 12:17 PM~9763757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped


----------



## chuycastro (May 10, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

Lil Bro and Sister


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i'll be riding my two schwinns when i'm done with them


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 02:28 PM~9765414
> *How much shipped
> *


I dont think he would let dat go... dat is his first bike he built


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jan 23 2008, 09:32 PM~9768976
> *I dont think he would let dat go... dat is his first bike he built
> *


That's right


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

Beside that's my boy bike


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 23 2008, 10:59 AM~9763618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT VERY NICE


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

IF YOU AIN'T RIDING YOUR SHIT THEN YOU AIN'T NO RIDER THAT'S WHAT I SAY


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 08:10 PM~9757881
> *damn that still makes me mad cause this trike was coming to me  :angry:
> DLK/WAYNE CUSTOMS trike  :tears:
> 
> ...


 :0 i want those forks :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 21 2008, 11:31 AM~10222511
> *:0  i want those forks  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


lets not get started on that :angry: but i can make you some like it lmfao


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2005, 12:17 AM~3731179
> *alright guys.. i know theres alot of nice show quality bike.. but actually how many of you guys ride them... are they rideable.....  i just dont see why build it and not have fun with it... post pics of your bike if u do ride them.. heres mines
> [attachmentid=262555]
> *


still feel this way..???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

riding Baloo's Jungle at the San Diego LRM car show
























































use to ride Freaky Behavior when i owned it(before it became a LIL hood rat) :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

the name on the chainguard gives it an oldschool touch


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 30 2008, 07:13 PM~10774296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!, I bet people were looking at you guys like wtf? Thats a good pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 30 2008, 08:13 PM~10774296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YALL FROM NY


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

U ever ride co firme riders bike club (something like that)?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 30 2008, 08:32 PM~10774380
> *damn!!!, I bet people were looking at you guys like wtf? Thats a good pic.  :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEA HOMIE RIGHT NOW WE GOING TO DO SOME PHOTOSHOOTS AND SHIT AND LAST WEEKEND WE WENT TO LIKE A WHITE MEXICAN MIX RESTARAUNT AND SHIT ALL WE CAN EAT AND DID SOME LITTLE BUSSINES $$$$$$$


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 30 2008, 08:32 PM~10774383
> *YALL FROM NY
> *


YEA BROOKLYN NY HOMIE


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

I SHOULD TAKE MY BIKE THERE THIS SUMMER


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 30 2008, 08:36 PM~10774404
> *U ever ride co firme riders bike club (something like that)?
> *


YEA NO HATING BUT THEY GET EXSCITED WHEN THEY SEE OUR BIKES WE JUST STARTED TO DO FRIENDSHIP WITH THOSE GUYS FIRME RYDAZ THEY FROM THE BRONX


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 30 2008, 08:51 PM~10774496
> *I SHOULD TAKE MY BIKE THERE THIS SUMMER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU SHOULD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SADER20+May 30 2008, 07:48 PM~10774472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to take my bikes out there too one of these days.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 30 2008, 08:52 PM~10774507
> *
> I want to take my bikes out there too one of these days.
> *


TRUST HOMIE IF U GET HERE WITH THE BIKES U DO BUSINESS THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT AROUND HERE NY


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 30 2008, 08:52 PM~10774507
> *
> I want to take my bikes out there too one of these days.
> *



THAT THE BEST PLACE TO RIDE YOUR BIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 30 2008, 07:56 PM~10774538
> *TRUST HOMIE IF U GET HERE WITH THE BIKES U DO BUSINESS THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT AROUND HERE  NY
> *


Maybe next year.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 30 2008, 09:13 PM~10774296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this in mexico?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

never mind just read the reply from the other guy


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 30 2008, 09:13 PM~10774655
> *is this in mexico?
> *


    :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 30 2008, 08:13 PM~10774655
> *is this in mexico?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 30 2008, 10:15 PM~10774667
> *      :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


yeah you could tell, the girl looks wet back ass fuck


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice gangsta rap video with rideable Rollerz Only bike :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zozfL2vf-U


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 30 2008, 07:07 AM~10769619
> *still feel this way..???? :0  :0  :0
> *


yea... i still ride mines..
from time to time..


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 30 2008, 11:31 PM~10776356
> *Nice gangsta rap video with rideable Rollerz Only bike :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zozfL2vf-U
> *


wtf! das not gangsta rap, its lyk pop or sum britny speers BS :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 31 2008, 12:31 AM~10776356
> *Nice gangsta rap video with rideable Rollerz Only bike :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zozfL2vf-U
> *



*TACO WAS JAMMING OUT TO THAT SONG :roflmao: :biggrin: *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2005, 10:17 PM~3731179
> *alright guys.. i know theres alot of nice show quality bike.. but actually how many of you guys ride them... are they rideable.....  i just dont see why build it and not have fun with it... post pics of your bike if u do ride them.. heres mines
> [attachmentid=262555]
> *


das wut i bin sayn since i started buildn bikes!!!!

n dis topiks old as fuk!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 30 2008, 11:36 PM~10774808
> *yeah you could tell, the girl looks wet back ass fuck
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 31 2008, 09:34 AM~10776652
> *wtf! das not gangsta rap, its lyk pop or sum britny speers BS  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: tha's a lil joke


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 30 2008, 09:36 PM~10774808
> *yeah you could tell, the girl looks wet back ass fuck
> *


YEA IGHT HOMEBOY YOU JUST FELT STUPID BUT THATS COOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 30 2008, 09:52 PM~10774507
> *
> I want to take my bikes out there too one of these days.
> *


x3


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 30 2008, 09:36 PM~10774808
> *yeah you could tell, the girl looks wet back ass fuck
> *


that picture looks nothin like mexico


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 30 2008, 10:51 PM~10774498
> *YEA NO HATING BUT THEY GET EXSCITED WHEN THEY SEE OUR BIKES WE JUST STARTED TO DO FRIENDSHIP WITH THOSE GUYS FIRME RYDAZ THEY FROM THE BRONX
> *


  yeah i met them wen i was riding my bike in time square :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 31 2008, 01:34 AM~10776652
> *wtf! das not gangsta rap, its lyk pop or sum britny speers BS  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


LOL BRITNEY SPEARS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 31 2008, 10:40 AM~10777683
> *that picture looks nothin like mexico
> *


Plus the American flag on the train kinda gives it away.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2008, 11:09 AM~10777807
> *Plus the American flag on the train kinda gives it away.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 31 2008, 11:44 AM~10777696
> *  yeah i met them wen i was riding my bike in time square :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

who kmos i might see u at the so low car show


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

WHAT U GOING


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah theres always alot of bikes there idk if its a sho ir bbq but if its does happen again ill be there


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 31 2008, 03:23 PM~10778517
> *yeah theres always alot of bikes there idk if its a sho ir bbq but if its does happen again ill be there
> *


yea they do barbeq solow and drastiks and loonatics


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah u know when it is this year?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

I LET U KNOW WHEN THE HOMEBOYS CALL ME


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

orale ill probly end up takein a few bike in the minitruk


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 31 2008, 03:59 PM~10778654
> *orale ill probly end up takein a few bike in the minitruk
> *


   ill be waiting on you homie


----------

